# Microsoft Zune Driver Error



## wle95 (Jan 2, 2009)

Last night I hooked up my Zune to my computer, and the Found New Hardware wizard popped up. I went through all the steps to install the drivers but when it finished it said: 
"Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)"
I tried rebooting, I reinstalled the Zune software, I have tried many times to reinstall the driver, but it always gives me that error. I tried it on another computer and it worked, so I am pretty sure it is the computer, but it really needs to be able to work with this computer. Any suggestions?


----------

